# GODZILLA EATING POWER LINES!!!!!



## Buckster (Apr 25, 2011)

*GODZILLA!!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!!*







Oh, wait... maybe that's Kudzulla...

n/m... :mrgreen:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 25, 2011)

:lmao:

Good one.


----------



## mishele (Apr 25, 2011)

:lmao: Cute!! Nice find!
I think that's a T-Rex though.


----------



## Buckster (Apr 25, 2011)

mishele said:


> :lmao: Cute!! Nice find!
> I think that's a T-Rex though.


LOL!  T-Rex was exactly what I thought when I first saw it.  But since it was eating power lines, I made the leap...  hehehe


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you know when that stuff was originally planted it was supposed to be a wonder plant.  You could plant it to keep your ground from eroding, it was super hardy and it was even good to eat.  Well it takes a lot to kill the stuff, that part was true.   I think you can literally watch it grow.  Cool picture, I'll have to show it to my grandkids, they'll like that one.  They love Godzilla movies and dinosaurs.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 25, 2011)

Cool one Buckster.   :thumbsup:




Buckster said:


> ..... But since it was eating power lines, I made the leap... hehehe



With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound 
He pulls the spitting high-tension wires down ​


----------



## JBArts (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice capture, Buckster! From the title, I thought that this is going to be a manipulated shot. Never thought that the plant resembles a T-Rex, and he's indeed chomping down on the power lines. Such a great find.


----------



## Davor (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent capture!


----------



## Scott W (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice find and a nice capture!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 25, 2011)

Ha ha ha! That's great! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------

